# Harsh Punishment



## EL Nica PE (May 2, 2006)

Hard punishment


----------



## DVINNY (May 2, 2006)

GEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## JoeysVee (May 2, 2006)

DAYUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wtf:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 3, 2006)

Damn, that's pretty harsh.

That's why you read the rules I guess. :read:


----------



## Road Guy (May 3, 2006)

I wonder if they had the calculators "hidden" and then pulled them out during the test?

We had the proctors check everyones before the test and if they found one that wasnt on the list they just took them during the test. The guy across from me had brought a 2.99 calculator (as a backup) that would only do addition, subtraction,multiplication, etc, they just took it from him, but it was before the test actually started.

I guess you gotta follow them rules..


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (May 3, 2006)

A friend of mine took the exam in cleveland last october. he said these two people went ballistic and were cussing and swearing at everyone in site. They were supposed to come back at lunch and get their stuff out of the exam room and one of them started pounding on the door 15 minutes before the morning session was over.

Apparantly the girl was cussing out one of the state board members, so it's surprising they only got 5 years.

I'm not sure I want people in my profession that can't follow simple directions!


----------



## Road Guy (May 3, 2006)

yes that kind of behavior is not called for, waiting another 6 months is much better than waiting 5 years.


----------



## DVINNY (May 3, 2006)

I'm sure there is two sides to the story, BUT the bottom line is:

You must remain professional at all times, even if you're justified in the rant, you can't do it.


----------



## ngandy1000 (May 3, 2006)

when i read that article, it seemed to be WAY too harsh to basically stunt their careers for 5 years. but if they really went nuts like that, then i guess it makes sense. i took this past exam in cleveland and the only thing that happened was the proctor asking the room if anyone had an extra calculator for some guy. i wonder what they're going to do now. maybe take the exam in another state?


----------



## Road Guy (May 3, 2006)

I would be curious if they are "blackballed" from only that state or if ncees can track them to keep them from taking the exam in another state?


----------



## NSEARCH (May 3, 2006)

At least now they've got plenty of study time


----------



## JoeysVee (May 3, 2006)

Not sure why you would even wanna break the rules. The guy beside me was using an 18" ruler which is against the rules but they never said anything! :dunno:


----------



## ngandy1000 (May 4, 2006)

they should have made him break off a third of his ruler i figure as long as it was a clear ruler, they shouldn't have anything to worry about.


----------



## Road Guy (May 4, 2006)

you couldnt bring a ruler?

I had a 6" cheapo ruler I was mainly using as a bookmark in my cerm.


----------



## JoeysVee (May 4, 2006)

Yeah, you could bring a ruler but the max length is 6". I called ELSES before the exam and that is what they told be.

I'm pissed....his was longer than mine, but mine always gets the job done! :cig:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 4, 2006)

^ I had both a 6" ruler, and my engineering scale. Both in plain sight. No one said a thing to me about it.


----------



## Road Guy (May 4, 2006)

I got a funny look from a proctor when i circled something in one of my books, she came over and looked and reminded me not to write in my books...It was just habit...


----------



## ngandy1000 (May 4, 2006)

i had to use a chart in the cerm for one of the transportation questions. it was really simple and i was going to use my ruler to draw a couple lines in my book, but then i realized i couldn't do that so i had to spend extra time trying to use my stubby fingers to keep my place while wishing they let us bring triangles.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 4, 2006)

> I got a funny look from a proctor when i circled something in one of my books, she came over and looked and reminded me not to write in my books...It was just habit...


I had to catch myself from doing that a couple of times when I needed to pick values off of a graph. Like where you know the X value, move up the graph until the you hit the line, then move across to the y-axis to pick off a value.


----------



## JoeysVee (May 4, 2006)

I just remembered the guy beside me also had one of those green templates to draw circles with.


----------



## EdinNO (May 11, 2006)

I saw this happen, but thought nothing of it:

Someone had a blank psychrometric chart with them; then, in working out a problem, used their NCEES pencil and their own, legal, 12" ruler to draw a process line on their psych chart- just like you HAVE to do to work out problems.

Would that be considered illegal (in that they wrote in their own book during the exam)?

Was there a psych chart in the question book? Maybe, I can't remember.

Ed


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 11, 2006)

That's the dilemma I ran in to, in my case regarding charts on an air quality problem. I really wanted to draw a line so I could pick an accurate value off the chart, but it just wasn't worth the headache.


----------



## Ottawa (May 11, 2006)

I took the test in the infamous CLEVELAND! The guy ahead of me drew the attention of the circling vulture (proctor) when she spotted he had materials bound with a big metal clip. Within minutes a whole flock of vultures surrounded this poor bastard. I thought 'this guy is toast' screwing with the rules in CLEVELAND! Anyway after a brief discussion they just took his material away and let him continue, which was probably tough without the info. I too wouldn't put up much of a protest with half a dozen vultures around me. It's a little distracting though for the people around.

Man I hope I don't have to repeat that!!!

:true:


----------

